# Snake's 20g Nano Reef Build



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey all, 

This is by no means my first saltwater aquarium. I've had many in the past. I got out of it three years ago and just got back in about six months ago. I would really like to share with all of you my 20g build and I will hopefully be updating this thread quite often. 

I don't expect a whole lot of comments, but feel free to comment and add your own opinions on things. I do need help here and there on a few decisions. 

I set up this tank once and then moved it into a new location. It's still in it's location now, but I'm moving it yet again to a better stand and setup. Please bear with me while I show you all of the pictures that I have on this build. 

Let the fun begin!


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I see that this forum doesn't have it's own picture uploader, so I'm having to go upload everything to photobucket. It's going to take a while. btw, I love ya'lls emoticons!


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the day I bought a few things for the new tank.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I built my own sump out of a 10g tank. This is just a pic of me baffling it. This was the original setup, but I changed it when I wanted to build a horizontal turf algae scrubber into it. Unfortunately, that setup didn't work.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is a pic of the design that I had for the almost horizontal turf algae scrubber. Unfortunately, this design did not work.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is just me marking out the baffles on the new sump design. Like I said, this didn't work.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

In the process of building the verticle algae scrubber


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fully assembled








water testing








Getting the flow right.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got it installed in the 10g.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got my rock from reeftopia


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I had to move the tank into the living room instead of the bedroom. I couldn't sleep well at night with the water going. I get to enjoy it more throughout the day in the living room too.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

As you can see, I don't like a lot of cords on the ground, so I built a wooden box for all the electrical cords to fit into.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Current aquascape. Will change this weekend though!


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a few selected pics of the algae scrubber. Keep in mind that it is working so well in this pic when the tank was just set up because I started the tank with half conditioned tap water.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

So... This is what happens when you let too much moisture into a POS pre-built stand from Pet Smart. .... 







And is the reason for the next adventure... designing and building my own DIY stand with a lot more room. 









This was my attempt at designing a stand. lol. as you can tell, my skills as a graphic artist are limited to the Paint program. At first, I thought I could fit in three doors. However, with a 50" wide stand, you're really just limited to two doors. The side cabinets are pretty neat to have as well, and are able to hide additional equipment. 









After I flooded my carpet with 8g of saltwater twice... I decided that having a verticle algae scrubber built in a 10g sump was probably not the best way to go. So, in the upgrade, I'm going to use my current 10g sump as a scrubber only tank. I'll post the design of it once I get to that point.  The general placement of all the equipment is about the same - with some differences. 

My wife wants to get a 110g tall aquarium in the future. So, I built the stand with the dimensions of a 110g tall in mind. The top cabinets can be easily lifted off the stand and discarded.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I started out with a simple wooden frame to get things going. Nothing in particular. I wanted it all to be kind of sleek and the top frame pretty small to make room for other stuff. Then I got to thinkin' about it. lol 








So, I ended up reinforcing the stand with 2/4s anyway. 








Then the finish work started happening. Skinning it was pretty easy - and it's extremely level.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I tested the stain that I was going to put on it - a dark walnut stain, but the cabinet wood that I bought didn't take a stain very well and just looked bad, so my wife and I made a decision to just go ahead and paint it. So, here's the stand being primed, painted, and more finish work:


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the design and build of my new sump... a 20g long aquarium. the first chamber measures approx. 13" because I want to fit any type of skimmer I ever would want to fit in it, and if I want to later I could convert it to a fuge,... whatever fits my fancy. The second chamber is smaller, but it will hold different filter medias and some additional live rock. The third chamber, of course, is my return pump section. 








Mark it out








Gather Supplies








Tape it up








Install main baffles first.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

Working with egg crate makes a big mess, but it's worth it if you are building filters into your sump. The center egg crate can easily lift out, and is suspended on each side with some egg crate siliconed to the baffle. The egg crate on the left that is siliconed into the return pump chamber is going to be used as something for a float valve to attach to. 









The sump is in it's final resting place. hehe


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished installing a bulkhead with a john guest fitting on the side of the RO Resivoire (sp?)









Then I installed the float valve in the sump at the proper level and used a John Guest ball valve on the feed line for different maintenance tasks. Never know when it may come in handy. 

The pump that I am using on this system is a mag drive 3. I'll explain more about my equipment in the next post.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I just realized that I didn't post the pic I needed in the last post. Here is what I was talking about:


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have put a lot of thought into this system, but I would also like some opinions as well. 

*For equipment I already have:*
20g high display tank
20g long sump, custom baffled
float valve auto top off
custom built stand
40 pounds live rock
30 pounds sand - which will not be used in the new system. I am going barebottom. 
Koralia nano 240 powerhead (I know, not enough... but I use what I got...) 
ph300 powerhead running the algae scrubber
2x Rio1100s, one for a return pump on "old" system and one for mixing saltwater. 
Danner Mag Drive 3 - return pump for "new" system
Eshopps PK Nano (rated for 200gph of overflow capacity) (may upgrade later,... ??) 
8x6" algae scrubber with two 43w CFL bulbs (Grows like crazy!) 
24" Nova Extreme 4x24w T5HO unit with individual reflectors. (will change bulbs soon for better PAR reading. Looking into LEDs as a major upgrade in the future. 

*Livestock:*
2x tomato clownfish
1x bi-color blenny
1x cleaner shrimp
various snails and hermits
I want this tank to be an SPS dominated tank. I'm keeping fish to a minimum. 

*Equipment that I want to buy: *
Protein skimmer (still undecided between an Octopus NWB110 or an SC150) 
Vortech MP20 powerhead
Modify my algae scrubber to fit in 10g aquarium
Apex controller/monitor
Mini Ca reactor (forgot brand name) 

Umm, that's just about it.


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

So I guess these forums are dead.... 

Oh well. 

Thanks for looking, if anyone does.


----------



## tnoel (Jan 9, 2012)

What did you find wrong with the horizontal algae scrubber. That is something I was going to do and thought it would work really well. Less water noise and less moisture loss. What problems did you run into? Thanks.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice thought pot plan. I hope you continue to up date this thread. One question though y no refugium?


----------



## SnakeBlitz33 (Sep 1, 2011)

I will update occasionally. I added a few things. I got a phosban reactor and a decent protein skimmer - an sc65. It fills the cup every three days. The algae scrubber is a verticals refugium. It uses algae to remove nitrate and phosphates from the water. Gotta clean it every 7 days. 

Nitrate 0
Phosphate 0 
My pH is 8.2
Ca 440ppm
Alkalinity 10dKh 
Mg 1350ppm 

I'm adding six SPS frags in the morning. My montipora is healing nicely and growing in some spots. I am getting new Ati bulbs in the mail hopefully in the next week. My new bulbs are as follows: 

Ati blue plus x2
Ati purple plus
Ati coral plus. 

I'm hoping that the new bulbs will give a 14k look to the tank and improve growth and coloration. Just have to see. Upgrading from bulbs with 100 par to 220 par is a 120% increase in available light, so it should have a tremendous effect on growth and patterns. 

Anyways, that's all for now. I'll post pics when I get around to it.


----------



## rachelanne820 (Jul 4, 2012)

I looked and was pretty impressed. I don't know anything about saltwater except they are amazing to look at. I like your stand, though. It is really nice. I hope you post more pics when its all finished.


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Very very cool!


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks really nice, I have fw tank in my bedroom and the air pump/filter noise at night is terrible. Also barely get to see it during the day because who goes in their bedroom other than to sleep, grab something, or change... really annoying wish I could put the tank in the living room.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SnakeBlitz33 said:


> I will update occasionally. I added a few things. I got a phosban reactor and a decent protein skimmer - an sc65. It fills the cup every three days. The algae scrubber is a verticals refugium. It uses algae to remove nitrate and phosphates from the water. Gotta clean it every 7 days.
> 
> Nitrate 0
> Phosphate 0
> ...


*W*go team


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

When is the display going to be ready for a FTS..been following this build..

Rick


----------

